# Ampli con ruidos en los conmutadores



## mahuro (Feb 15, 2007)

Hola. Este es mi primer mensaje. He estado buscando por el foro pero no he encontrado respuesta a mi duda/problema que es este:

Tengo un amplificador Sony modelo TA-F450D (algo viejo, pero que me gusta mucho). La cosa es que lo tenía malguardado en casa de mis padres, hasta que hace poco me lo pude traer a mi nueva casa. Cuando lo he enchufado me he encontrado que los conmutadores de selección de fuente no hacen bien la conexión y se va un canal de vez en cuando o hace un ruido como de chisporroteo. En general todos los conmutadores del equipo hacen ruido al accionarlos.

He abierto el amplificador y tiene polvo como para parar un tren, pero no se como limpiarlo ni si hacerlo arreglaría el problema.

¿Tiene arreglo?

Por otro lado, algunos conectores RCA de la parte posterior pierden la conexión y hay que moverlos un poquillo para conecten de nuevo. ¿Sabéis a qué puede deberse?

Perdonad si os parecen preguntas de perogrullo, pero lo más que he "tocado" la electrónica ha sido para arrancarle el altavoz a una radio a pilas 

Gracias de antemano (^_^)U


----------



## ivans69 (Feb 17, 2007)

pues el polvo se lo puedes retirar con un aspirador o con un soplete, los rca tal vez se desoldaron o tienen un falso contacto al igual que los conmutadores pude que pase lo mismo.


----------



## George (Mar 16, 2007)

Si los conectores RCA pierden conexión sólo tienes que doblar un poco las pestañas para que agarren más la toma de masa.
Los chisporreteos son produciddos por el polvo y la suciedad. Para limpiar los potenciómetros y conmutadores de fuente debes usar unos spray que los puedes encontrar en cualquier tienda de electrónica. Tienen alcoholes que limpian y se evaporan dejando sin residuo los contactos, algunos dejan una capa fina de aceite para lubricar la mecánica del conmutador.
Yo te recomiendo que uses los siguientes

http://www.tasovision.com/tasovision/tvs02.htm

El LUBRI-LIMP/0 para potenciómetros, condensadores variables y contactos como cables planos (puedes limpiar las conexiones RCA de grasa por ej).
Para limpiar los potenciómetros debes aplicar el spray sobre un pequeño agujero que hay en la parte superior del mismo y después girar el potenciómetro a ambos lados para limpiar bien la superficie.

El LUBRI-LIMP/1 y LUBRI-LIMP/2 para conmutadores e interruptores. Si el conmutador es muy pequeño usa el 1 si es más aparatoso necesita más lubricación entonces usa el 2. Hay que intentar aplicar el spray dentro de algún agujero de acceso a los contactos.
Si usas el 0 para los conmutadores quedarán bastante rígidos y no es muy recomendable.

Y lo primero de todo hay que limpiar de polvo el aparato, con un secador de pelo se puede retirar.

un saludo


----------



## mahuro (Nov 4, 2008)

Gracias por vuestras respuestas y perdón por la tardanza en responder (Había perdido el marcador y lo he encontrado hoy de casualidad)

Gracias de nuevo.


----------

